# Ich and Melafix



## blacksheep (Feb 13, 2010)

I used some Jungle Ick Clear tank buddies pills.. Is it alright to put some Melafix?


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

i would stick to just one type of treatment. you can speed things up by raising the temps in your tank very slowly, but your ability to do that can be limited by the type of fish you are stocked with...


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bacchus is correct on all counts. Cranking the heat will encourage the parasite to drop off the fish faster to breed in the gravel, where it becomes vulnerable to the copper.

Beware of any -fix -revive -repair medications. As their name suggests they are marketed mainly to people who have no clue what is wrong with their fish and are looking only for something that will 'fix' them.

The main (and only) active ingredient in Melafix is Melaluca or Tea Tree oil. It makes a good anti_septic_ (not antibiotic) but not much else. Meaning it works much like rubbing alcohol by killing bacteria on open wounds. So if, for instance, your fish got burnt by a heater or bitten, adding melafix to keep the wound clean and prevent infection would be a good thing. But if your fish has ich, a bacterial infection, internal parasites, etc it won't do anything.


----------

